# How to make the best bacon ever



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2015)

If you want to make the best bacon it all starts with properly exercising the pig. What a better way than to take your pig for a walk on the beach!









Smoke away!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 14, 2015)

Every year I tell myself I'm going to go pig hunting on Cumberland Island, GA. I hear the pigs run on the beach there all the time. I've yet to do it, but we're going back next month....


----------



## dave17a (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow! Soak in that salt water and cure! I want some.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 15, 2015)

Case

You are a NUT! It all starts with 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  fallowed by 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the pig on the beach you will meet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool, Bacon on the Hoof 

Gary


----------

